
ORDO: a modern alternative to X.509 - juancampa
https://github.com/cryptosphere/ordo
======
westurner
There are a number of W3C specs for this type of thing.

Linked Data Signatures (ld-signatures) relies upon a graph canonicalization
algorithm that works with any RDF format (RDF/XML, JSON-LD, Turtle,)

> The signature mechanism can be used across a variety of RDF data syntaxes
> such as JSON-LD, N-Quads, and TURTLE, without the need to regenerate the
> signature

[https://w3c-dvcg.github.io/ld-signatures/](https://w3c-dvcg.github.io/ld-
signatures/)

A defined way to transform ORDO to RDF would be useful for WoT graph
applications.

WebID can express X509 certs with the cert ontology. {cert:X509Certificate,
cert:PGPCertificate,} rdfs:subClassOf cert:Certificate

[https://www.w3.org/ns/auth/cert](https://www.w3.org/ns/auth/cert)

[https://www.w3.org/2005/Incubator/webid/spec/](https://www.w3.org/2005/Incubator/webid/spec/)

ld-signatures is newer than WebID.

(Also, we should put certificates in a blockchain; just like Blockcerts (JSON-
LD))

------
juancampa
I'm not the author of but I'm curious to hear what the HN community thinks
about it

